# Upgrading di2 components......(mainly wireless transmitter issues / PC interface)



## RWJorg (Sep 18, 2015)

Having some issues upgrading components on my bike...I've scoured the net, searched these forums, still no progress. Hopefully someone can help....

Setup:
Ultegra di2 6770 - front shifters, FD, RD
Battery - version 1 (external)
Junction box - original hard wired, EW67 and an internal JB

Upgrades bought:
5 port junction box
internal battery (charger / pc interface included)
wireless transmitter

So i bought the version 2 battery (internal), mounted it up inside my seat post, replaced the junction box (shifter cables and all) - THAT setup works just fine. I wanted to add the wireless transmitter to connect to my Garmin 1000. I bridged it in my seat post between the internal battery and junction box (I've also tested it outside by the RD and get same issues you're about to read). I can't get my Garmin to pick up my wireless transmitter. The Garmin has the latest firmware. I'm shifting gears just fine like it says on the Garmin. I also have 3 sensors connected to the Garmin already (heart, cadence, speed).

I've read that I need to update the firmware of my FD / RD in order for it work with the wireless transmitter (as it has a newer firmware). But....I can't get the interface to connect to my computer using the newer charger / PC interface. Yes, I do have a Mac, and I've installed Parallels with Windows 7, the USB part connects to Windows (and not the Mac).

I read somewhere that I need to upgrade the 6770 firmware using the older PC interface first, and then it'll work with the newer parts. Any confirmation on this? I did order an older PC interface to test this theory out. I have not tried to connect to a 100% dedicated PC as of yet - that's another step I will take. It's hard for me to find a PC as I've converted everyone to Mac.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

Try vmware fusion, or worst case, bootcamp. I have major issues with my USB based security dongle and ODB diagnostic tool (not just a scanner, bi directional communication) when running OSX with Parallels and Fusion. It is not a direct USB connection (although it may appear to be), it still goes through the virtualization hardware abstraction later. I have to boot into Windows to get them to work.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

The mac is the issue... I run parallels as well and it would connect but not update... bootcamp is the option or borrow a PC from a friend or take to LBS.


----------



## RWJorg (Sep 18, 2015)

ljvb said:


> Try vmware fusion, or worst case, bootcamp. I have major issues with my USB based security dongle and ODB diagnostic tool (not just a scanner, bi directional communication) when running OSX with Parallels and Fusion. It is not a direct USB connection (although it may appear to be), it still goes through the virtualization hardware abstraction later. I have to boot into Windows to get them to work.


that worked perfectly, thanks. didn't even consider giving another virtualization program a go, since i've had no issues with Parallels doing other things. 

updated the battery, then after it reset, it found all my components, and then updated the 2 shifters, FD & RD

disconnected from computer, started up Garmin 1000 and went to add the sensor, did the normal gear shifting, after about 10 seconds it found it. does it matter that it's showing an 11-speed config when all i have is a 10 spd ? i read online that the RD is "dumb" anyways and won't know the difference. can't wait to test this new toy out.


----------

